# Back from 1st cookoff



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 16, 2006)

Bige1,

Congratulations on getting through your first competition.  Sounds like you have the right attitude for comps.  The fun is in being there and competing (of course winning and scoring high is even a bigger thrill) .  How you finish can be a luck of the draw and it can drive you crazy trying to figure out what went wrong.  I'm sure you learned a lot from your first comp and your scores will only improve from here.  

Any photos from the comp?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey Eric,
  Glad you found our little BBQ Joint on the net.  We are a humble little group of dedicated Q'ers here.  It was great meeting you at Kings Mountain.  Don't sweat the brisket, its a tough crowd there.  15th in ribs is fantastic for your first time out.  Keep up the love of the Q and the Comps.  Come up to Danville in May if you get a chance.  There are a lot a great teams there too.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 16, 2006)

yeah seriously, 15th in ribs in your first comp?  You beat some mighty good teams there!


----------



## Finney (Apr 17, 2006)

Way to go man.  Good job. =D>


----------



## kickassbbq (Apr 20, 2006)

*1st Comp?*

Big E Man,
Just to go to a comp, enter, compete, stay the course and finish turn ins is a GREAT accomplishment.
You are a winner just for doing that.  Sounds like you did pretty darn good for a 1st timer.  Keep going if you had fun.  You will walk to the stage soon.
Smoke On!!!!!
ed


----------

